
Mo’ Pixels Mo’ Problems - gulbrandr
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/mo-pixels-mo-problems
======
telemachos
I noticed a few weeks ago that some of Github's recent blog photos were really
big.[1][2][3][4][5] They range from just big to "Are you kidding me? I can
watch this slow-loading in real time even with a good connection..." big.

Given how much they know about the web, I'm guessing that it's deliberate, not
just some grandparent forgetting to resize a photo before uploading it to the
web. Either way, I think it's way too soon to be using full-size photos on the
web without resizing them.

[1]: [https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
snc7/326049_101509382...](https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
snc7/326049_10150938268130986_792163812_o.jpg)

[2]: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/pixelhub-heroku-
test/designs/design...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/pixelhub-heroku-
test/designs/designs/000/000/244/original/pixelcatcher.png)

[3]: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/pixelhub-heroku-
test/designs/design...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/pixelhub-heroku-
test/designs/designs/000/000/245/original/pixelcatcher.png)

[4]:
[https://a248.e.akamai.net/camo.github.com/859292fb3b177112fe...](https://a248.e.akamai.net/camo.github.com/859292fb3b177112fec011a6057580468d8f98f0/687474703a2f2f636c2e6c792f696d6167652f326e336e32763432343431682f4453433030313035253230636f70792e6a7067)

[5]:
[https://a248.e.akamai.net/camo.github.com/352f3e89269c0d18c4...](https://a248.e.akamai.net/camo.github.com/352f3e89269c0d18c481027d04863d98850de114/687474703a2f2f662e636c2e6c792f6974656d732f313532393277303830513058304e3047323032432f30363537385f323031312d30342d31305f31302d33302d32305f7072696e7442572e6a7067)

